# Truc k canopy shell



## Juneau (Aug 2, 2001)

I am thinking about getting just a cab high shell for my Ford pickup (full length bed).  I don't need anything fancy, but would like side windows and a rack on top to put my 12 ft. alum. boat.  How much should I expect to pay for what I have described?  Where I live here in Alaska, there are no stores to go "window shopping" at for such things!


----------



## Butch (Aug 3, 2001)

Truc k canopy shell

Hazards of living in a roadless, isolated capital city.  I just sold a Glastite at a garage sale that would have fit your bill, for $50.  But you can probably expect to pay about $850 on up plus shipping.  Happy motoring, Butch


----------

